# Beware of cheap expandable broadheads!



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I was convinced by the salesman at one of the "box" stores that he used the cheap Easton expandables and had great success. I paid $12 for 3 of them and got what I paid for. Shot a nice buck on St. Vincent Island last weekend but the arrow ricocheted off his back.I would have hit high vitals or spine, but he ducked the string and the arrow hit him, glanced off, then cut his back on the other side. Here is a Youtube link to the hunt. made me sick to think i missed, then felt better that I had an excuse (somewhat.) Next time he'll be hit with a muzzy! Should have spent the extra $12. Check it out.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I forgot to mention I first shot low and then made the second shot. It is hard to see on a small screen, but the arrow hits, flips over him, and cuts the other side.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

It doesnt look like cheap broadheads are the only problem, I was thinkin pizz poor shooting came in first, broadheads second !


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

It is anhoner to think I share the same website with such hunting experts. I stand in awe at the ability of these experts to teach us all what we need to know. These words will ring in my ears each and every time I stand in a tree and pull back my bow. Over and over I will hear "remember the experts, remember the experts" and most certainly it will save me fromfurther hunting doom. I am now complete. I have been delivered. I have been healed. Sir...I thank you.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

> *jspooney (10/29/2008)*It is anhoner to think I share the same website with such hunting experts. I stand in awe at the ability of these experts to teach us all what we need to know. These words will ring in my ears each and every time I stand in a tree and pull back my bow. Over and over I will hear "remember the experts, remember the experts" and most certainly it will save me fromfurther hunting doom. I am now complete. I have been delivered. I have been healed. Sir...I thank you.


LMAO


----------



## Moemoney (Jun 18, 2008)

I watched that video twice broadheads had nothing to do with the bad shooting....... You were high and low check your anchor point and practice.. NO SHAME.........


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *jspooney (10/29/2008)*It is anhoner to think I share the same website with such hunting experts. I stand in awe at the ability of these experts to teach us all what we need to know. These words will ring in my ears each and every time I stand in a tree and pull back my bow. Over and over I will hear "remember the experts, remember the experts" and most certainly it will save me fromfurther hunting doom. I am now complete. I have been delivered. I have been healed. Sir...I thank you.




That's funny as hell.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice video. I got some of those easton broadheads as back ups. I had someone else tell me they shot a deer and the broadhead didn't expand. That probably would not happen with a rage 2 blade. I'm gonna chunk the eastons for sure now. 

PS

Just ignore the a**hole negative posters and keep up the reports. Thanks


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

hey, misses happen. That is why they call it bow hunting and not killing. I just wish the two bucks that I have missed this year would have stood around that long to see what was going on! ha. Broadheads are like bows are like guns. If you don't have confidence in EVERYTHING you are shooting, then the doubt factor will come into play and make the shot harder. Now with that being said, some broadheads will fly a little better than others, some have a better impact, some have more cutting diameter, just find what fits you. If they are sharp, and stay intact, it will penetrate a deer. They may not bust through bone, but will penetrate. IMO, I shoot Montec G3's. The deer that I have killed with them, it is amazing the bonepenetratingpower you get andthe blood trail. One thing is important about them, you must must must shoot your broadheads or practice with some before you get to the woods. The muzzy's and montecs both fly about 2 inches lower than a field point. I hear the rage expandables fly pretty true, but I am a keep it simple stupid kinda guy. I dont shoot fall away rests or expandables, because I think bow hunting is hard enough and dont want to factor in more mechanical things that could go wrong. But just get something that you feel confident in shooting and keep on hunting. Good luck! 

wes


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

> *jspooney (10/29/2008)*It is anhoner to think I share the same website with such hunting experts. I stand in awe at the ability of these experts to teach us all what we need to know. These words will ring in my ears each and every time I stand in a tree and pull back my bow. Over and over I will hear "remember the experts, remember the experts" and most certainly it will save me fromfurther hunting doom. I am now complete. I have been delivered. I have been healed. Sir...I thank you.


Good response, :letsdrink lets look at the FACTS, even with any other broadhead, you still MISSED completely on the first shot, andthe second shot was too high, missing is part of it, BUT I would be ashamed to post my poor bow shooting ability on a site and blame the broadhead.............

thats all this negative [email protected]@hole poster has to say. gonna go outside and practice shooting my bow some, so I dont have to use the "POS broadhead" excuse.:clap


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks delta, I was trying to hide the fact that I missed low on the first shot by not posting that information and by deleting it from the video. I'm glad you called me on it. I am now properly shamed. 

To all others, just wanted to let you know what could happen to an arrow if you use cheap broadheads and shoot high. (By the way, the deer ducked the string about 4 inches before the arrow deflected.) Slow mo, uncompressed video is quite telling. Thought some of you guys might want to learn from my experience. OR... you could just call Delta and he will teach you.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

> [If you don't have confidence in EVERYTHING you are shooting, then the doubt factor will come into play and make the shot harder.


That was part of the low/high shooting thing. I didn't have total confidence in the distance. I am going to buy a rangefinder. Without "knowing" the distance my eyes tend to deceive me and I wind up second guessing the shot. I have learned a ton from this experience.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

*Dang.*


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

spooney,
i appreciate the info. i'm not going to sit here and try to badmouth you or how you hunt. i'm glad you shared what happened, so maybe someone else can learn and avoid a similar situation. the video makes that area look like a beautiful place to hunt! hope you get back soon and get a good one.


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *jspooney (10/29/2008)*Thanks delta, I was trying to hide the fact that I missed low on the first shot by not posting that information and by deleting it from the video. I'm glad you called me on it. I am now properly shamed.
> 
> To all others, just wanted to let you know what could happen to an arrow if you use cheap broadheads and shoot high. (By the way, the deer ducked the string about 4 inches before the arrow deflected.) Slow mo, uncompressed video is quite telling. Thought some of you guys might want to learn from my experience. OR... you could just call Delta and he will teach you.




So what happens if you use cheap broadheads?


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *jspooney (10/29/2008)*
> 
> 
> > [If you don't have confidence in EVERYTHING you are shooting, then the doubt factor will come into play and make the shot harder.
> ...




Yeah, if you are shooting pins, and dont have a range finder, that is tough. If you dont want to spend the money on a range finder, then buy a savage pendelum sight. I used one of them for years before I started going to the mid west and killed several deer with it. It will adjust from 0 to 35 yds.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

i'll tell you all that i choked last night on my first close enough encounter for a bow kill. all i can say is i f$$ked up. by the way i shoot tru-fire expandable broadheads can't tell you how they kill because i hit the branch in front of me with the top of my bow on the drawand spooked 3 does. they do fly nicewhen practicing.like you said though thats hunting. but man what a rush all happened in less than 30seconds and not but 15yrds away.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

pretty funny video. broadheads had nothing to do with that one though. young buck too, sittin there long enough to let you knock another arrow and fire again.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Jspooney: Try the wasp Jak Hammers. I have had 100% hit to retrieval with them. They have thick blades and fly incredibly straight, however they don't help bad shot placement. One thing to remember when shooting a bow out of a tree. Hold bow holding arm as if you were shooting target on the ground and bend at the waist. If you lower your holding arm you are changing your sight plane. I also range the shot from the treestand not from the ground because of the angle.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *lobsterman (10/30/2008)*I also range the shot from the treestand not from the ground because of the angle.



a squared plus b squared equals c squared!! pythagorean theorem right there.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats very good Woody, looks like that Auburn edumacation is paying off!!oke


----------



## jawbreaker (Sep 29, 2008)

If you have a decent bow, most newer bows you can set up and shoot one pin from 0-30 yrd no problem site your pin in at 18yrds you should do fine from 0-30..That and PRACTICE>>>PRACTICE>>>PRACTICE...it coast nothing to go and fire some arrows in a block. If you have kids they will enjoy it also







1st bow kill!! Watch out here he comes!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

You calls it whats you wants it I calls it commen sense.


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

I misseda buck last week myself...Shot high...26 yards. Reason - Piss pour shooting and over inflated opinion of my abilities. Rarely miss, but dis time i did..It was in my defense one of those difficult shots we all dread as bow hunters however (broadside slightly quartering away head down and standing still) Those are always the toughest for me.... And this concludes my lesson for today !


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (10/30/2008)*pretty funny video. broadheads had nothing to do with that one though. young buck too, sittin there long enough to let you knock another arrow and fire again.


My thoughts exactly Woody! Knock another one, practice rapid reload while your practicing shooting the bow haha!


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I am no expert by any means, but everything I have read and been told is to actually range from the ground, NOT the treestand. That ranging from the stand is a big mistake because the affect gravity has on the arrow shooting high to low at the distance from the treestand to the target is similar to that of gravity from the shorter distance from the ground to the target on even ground.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

gravity is always a constant force, not variable due to height. And if I remember correctly, you have to be like over 100 feet in the air before you start getting near terminal velocity exponitially.(this is useless physics knowledge). So, whether you are on the ground or in a tree, there is really no significantdifference in the affect of the arrow flight. Actually, as crazy as it sounded, blue hoo hit the nail on the head about the triangle. The leg of the triangle from the stand to the point of target is going to be a little longer than from the base of the tree to the point of the target. I guess in what I am saying, is I think it is better to range from the tree, because in the stand you will probably be a couple yards off. Just my .02


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

I like where this thread has gone...good discussion 



> *baldona523 *I am no expert by any means, but everything I have read and been told is to actually range from the ground, NOT the treestand. That ranging from the stand is a big mistake because the affect gravity has on the arrow shooting high to low at the distance from the treestand to the target is similar to that of gravity from the shorter distance from the ground to the target on even ground.


I think its guy hit the nail on the head



> *caspr21 *<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl27_lblFullMessage>gravity is always a constant force, not variable due to height. And if I remember correctly, you have to be like over 100 feet in the air before you start getting near terminal velocity exponitially.(this is useless physics knowledge). So, whether you are on the ground or in a tree, there is really no significantdifference in the affect of the arrow flight. Actually, as crazy as it sounded, blue hoo hit the nail on the head about the triangle. The leg of the triangle from the stand to the point of target is going to be a little longer than from the base of the tree to the point of the target. I guess in what I am saying, is I think it is better to range from the tree, because in the stand you will probably be a couple yards off. Just my .02


Wes, yes gravity is a constant force. However, its effect on flight trajectory will be much greater shooting horizontal from the ground...thats as oppose to shooting from up a tree.

Think about it, if you're up a tree say 35ft, that meansyou have toaim downward at a pretty good angle. Your arrow flight is already going down, which is the same way gravity is pulling it (down). This means gravity will cause less of an arc on your arrow flight from an elevated position.

Now, if you're standing on the ground shooting straight horizontal...then gravity is pulling <U>down</U>but your arrowisgoing <U>horizontal</U>.Gravity causes much more of an arc onthis arrow flight. 

As far as where to take your range from, I always shoot my range finder from up in my stand. However, I ALWAYS SUBTRACT a few yds because there will be less flight trajectory <U>arc</U> from up there. How much do I subtract?...depends on how high I climb...its a feel thing and I did some calculations one day to help me have an idea how much to take off...Yes Woody, I used ol' Pythagorean's theoremin addition tosome physics/dynamics equations for flight path...takes into account arrow weight, force of gravity, estimated arrow speed, angle the arrow was shot from, distance, and other varibles!

Bottomline is...PRACTICE from up in yourtree...both ranging and shooting!


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

why not just practice from a tree? (sitting and standing)


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *CHUMM BUCKET (10/31/2008)*why not just practice from a tree? (sitting and standing)


BINGO WE HAVE A WINNER. My deck is exactly 15 ft above my target and when standing I am appx 20-21 ft above. Mark your target and step it off to 20 yds, 10yds, etc. Then set your pins or adjust for distance when in a tree. I have to adjust because I hunt from the ground as much as I do from a tree. The key is simply knowing your distance before you get into the tree. Pick a landmark and step if off to your tree so that you have a solid reference point. You will know exactly where 20 yds are and then you can visualize a radius around that point. Not exact but a whole lot better than guessing. I almost always aim about 5 in low due the deer ducking when it hears the release. Still I have missed twice already this year, they were just too damn close. As a general rule the above will work very well.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *baldona523 (10/30/2008)*I am no expert by any means, but everything I have read and been told is to actually range from the ground, NOT the treestand. That ranging from the stand is a big mistake because the affect gravity has on the arrow shooting high to low at the distance from the treestand to the target is similar to that of gravity from the shorter distance from the ground to the target on even ground.


I speak from almost 28 years of treestand bowhunting and distance from up the tree is different than from the base of the tree. My old bow with overdraw I shot one pin from 0 to 35 yards reguardless where you where. Practice doesn't make perfect. If you practice wrong you will still shoot wrong. Perfect practice make perfect. Incorrect form is the biggest cause for a miss from a treestand.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

what it all boils down too is someone thats blaming broadheads on non shooting ability.......... PERIOD. practice doesnt make perfect , but it makes ya dayumgood !

BTW, I doubled up on does yesterday, (2 shots 2 ETHICAL kills) and I'm 4 for 4 this year ! (pat myself on back) its not from being lucky, it comes from a couple thousand arrows ive shot the past 3 months.

I wonder what the excuse would have been have he had been shooting Muzzy's?:doh


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Cuz, who pissed in your wheaties.By the way Robin Hood, where's your report and pics. I call BS Mr. 4 for 4 ethical killer expert deer hunter. Surely you got sponsors andyour own show. Heck, were lucky your gracing us with yourpresence hereon the little ol PFF.:looser


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

I never got to see the vid. I couldn't see it at all at work,and whenI thought about it at home the link led me too Youtube and there it says the vid was removed my the author. Oh well.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Caspr21 (10/31/2008)* Actually, as crazy as it sounded, blue hoo hit the nail on the head about the triangle.




duuuuuuhhhh.....i do have a 4.0 up here. even though they taught us that one in 8th grade i think....




> *Collard (10/31/2008)*I never got to see the vid. I couldn't see it at all at work,and whenI thought about it at home the link led me too Youtube and there it says the vid was removed my the author. Oh well.



haha ya because the shot had NOTHING to do with the broadheads! he doesnt even claim the broadheads as an excuse on the video. admits to missing!!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

> *mpmorr (10/31/2008)*If I know you and you are taking on a perosonality because that is funny, I will come down to Auburn and pick your skinny ass up, and throw you into the water the next chance I get. I mean the next chance I get. 24 hours is a very short period of time. That is how long it takes to get there and back (any day of the week). I would be horribly dissapointed if I found out who you are. Nothing personal but it really is.


nice PM you sent............ you got my address, I'll pay for your gas down here and back! but not liable for your insurance deductables.

My first comment about ol boys shooting was posted to be a little "funny", when he came back and posted about being in the presence of experts, I knew thenhe was a little sensitive, so I poked and I prodded, then his "internet buddies" backed him up, and I'm the bad guy....... 

I'll work on postin some pics tonight.....



Even The Blue Hoo seen what I saw in his vid, and he went Auburn !



sorry Woody, U DA MAN !


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

> *daddytime (10/31/2008)*Cuz, who pissed in your wheaties.By the way Robin Hood, where's your report and pics. I call BS Mr. 4 for 4 ethical killer expert deer hunter. Surely you got sponsors andyour own show. Heck, were lucky your gracing us with yourpresence hereon the little ol PFF.:looser


WHO ARE YOU SUPPOSED TO BE ANYWAY? 



YOUR HEAD RUNNING AMAZES ME.

ALL I WAS DOING WAS RAZZIN OL BOY ABOUT HIS BOW SHOOTIN, 

I GUESS WHEN YOU DONT HAVE ANYTHING ELSE GOING IN YOUR LIFE, YOU CAN ALWAYS GET ON THE INTERNET AND BE A HERO !



GUESS I SHOLD HAVE MADE A FEW HUNDRED POST BEFORE I PICKED AT ANYBODY......



LOL, YALL HAVE A GOOD EVE



DOOLER OUT !


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

.


----------



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Both of you boys need a time-out. Huntin' is huntin'. Part of the enjoyment for me has been the company of my huntin' buddies. And boy have we had some good times together...some of them included some good ribbing over each others' misfortunes. But it was good natured ribbing...not trying to poke each other eyes out. I agree which the resounding response...practice, practice, practice. All of us! 

Also, I echo Caspr21's advice to practice with your broadheads. It is vital! Have you ever checked your broadheads for proper alignment to your arrows (shafts)? Many years ago I had an idea to check each broadhead/arrow combination for alignment. I was shocked!!! No wonder some of them were all over the place. I made a little tool to do this quickly and easily. Use some cheap boards, either plyboard or shelving board for the base and the arrow rests. Use a 2 x 4 for the broadhead block. Cut a V notch in each of the arrow rests. When you get it assembled, lay the arrow with the broadhead attached on the rests. Put a piece of tape on the broadhead block so you can see where your arrow is making contact. Gently roll the arrow with your fingertips to see if your arrow is "rolling" or if it is properly aligned. It does make a difference in arrow flight! Iused my mini-torch to heat the inserts up a little and straightened them up.It takes a little time and patience, but it is well worth the effort. Here's a little tip to help your arrows roll better in the arrow rests; add a little vaseline to the rests before you start. It's very easy and cheap to build. And speaking of the "confidence factor", thisis onefactor that I don't have to worry about.


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *jspooney (11/1/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Collard (10/31/2008)*I never got to see the vid. I couldn't see it at all at work,and whenI thought about it at home the link led me too Youtube and there it says the vid was removed my the author. Oh well.
> ...


 

BULL SHIT you missed the deer the broadheads had nothing to do with it.....show it on your SHOW (please tell us when its going to be aired so we can see the uncompressed video) and see how much you get laughed at! Ya'll keep it real on spotlight on deer!!!!!!! And DADDY TIME WTF is your problem the dude must be you buddy or something cuz it doesn't take an expert to see the broadheads had nothing to do with it. yea some people posted some negative things after he bashed a product to hide his poor shooting and so they stood up for the product so what! I would rather loose a deer by missingthan take one with a bad shot and end up spine shooting it, or dolike a buddy of minedid and hit the void just below the spine and above the lungs!! Send me all the threateningPM's you want I don't give a shit!!!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

there is a video of this weekends hunt....those cheap big lot bullets made me miss too:banghead:banghead a good bullet would have killed him but i chose those cheapo ones and it cost me a deer


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Bow Down (11/1/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *jspooney (11/1/2008)* Believe what you want, the arrow deflected off his back and flipped over him.
> ...


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Delta and Bow Down-a guy I don't know from Adam post a report and video of him missing a buck 2 times. I like the fact that people post reports period, good or bad. He wasn't bragging, just sharing his experience. He gets told how poor a shot he is and I defended. Enough people quit posting reports on this forum to date because sombody has to give them a ration. 

Bow Down,I have not threatened anyone. Just hate to see the forum lose people because they get thier fishing/hunting reports slammed.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

> *daddytime (11/2/2008)*Delta and Bow Down-a guy I don't know from Adam post a report and video of him missing a buck 2 times. I like the fact that people post reports period, good or bad. He wasn't bragging, just sharing his experience. He gets told how poor a shot he is and I defended. Enough people quit posting reports on this forum to date because sombody has to give them a ration.
> 
> Bow Down,I have not threatened anyone. Just hate to see the forum lose people because they get thier fishing/hunting reports slammed.




when did it become YOUR job to defend folks ? every sie I visit, I commend people on there post, every once in a while I might give someone a little pokin, then some azzhat like you wants to play internet police............ GET A LIFE!



thanx BOW DOWN and BLUE HOO, I thought I was going crazy and seeing stuff. 

I wanna see this "Huntin Show" too, wonder what the title is? I have a few ideas for one ! ha


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

> *Misn 1 (11/1/2008)*Both of you boys need a time-out. Huntin' is huntin'. Part of the enjoyment for me has been the company of my huntin' buddies. And boy have we had some good times together...some of them included some good ribbing over each others' misfortunes. But it was good natured ribbing...not trying to poke each other eyes out. I agree which the resounding response...practice, practice, practice. All of us!
> 
> Also, I echo Caspr21's advice to practice with your broadheads. It is vital! Have you ever checked your broadheads for proper alignment to your arrows (shafts)? Many years ago I had an idea to check each broadhead/arrow combination for alignment. I was shocked!!! No wonder some of them were all over the place. I made a little tool to do this quickly and easily. Use some cheap boards, either plyboard or shelving board for the base and the arrow rests. Use a 2 x 4 for the broadhead block. Cut a V notch in each of the arrow rests. When you get it assembled, lay the arrow with the broadhead attached on the rests. Put a piece of tape on the broadhead block so you can see where your arrow is making contact. Gently roll the arrow with your fingertips to see if your arrow is "rolling" or if it is properly aligned. It does make a difference in arrow flight! Iused my mini-torch to heat the inserts up a little and straightened them up.It takes a little time and patience, but it is well worth the effort. Here's a little tip to help your arrows roll better in the arrow rests; add a little vaseline to the rests before you start. It's very easy and cheap to build. And speaking of the "confidence factor", thisis onefactor that I don't have to worry about.




great advice, you HAVE to do this with broadheads.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

> *delta dooler (11/2/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *daddytime (11/2/2008)*Delta and Bow Down-a guy I don't know from Adam post a report and video of him missing a buck 2 times. I like the fact that people post reports period, good or bad. He wasn't bragging, just sharing his experience. He gets told how poor a shot he is and I defended. Enough people quit posting reports on this forum to date because sombody has to give them a ration.
> ...


Readmy last post again for why I jumped your original, negative, arrogant post.You jump somebody and thats OK, but you get bent when it happens to you and I'm the azzhat. :banghead


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

get bent? I aint bent.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Bow Down (11/1/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *jspooney (11/1/2008)*
> ...




Why are you such a bully????????????????? Did you grow up on Pierce Rd or somethingokeoke

Hey doug, I am heading to Illinois this weekend, when I get back and got to get with you about my bow. Holler at me


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (10/31/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Caspr21 (10/31/2008)* Actually, as crazy as it sounded, blue hoo hit the nail on the head about the triangle.
> ...


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

This is like watching a bunch of little girls fighting. Keep it coming, this is pure entertainment. 

And BTW....DD is 4 for 4 including a nice 7 point in velvet that I helped him cape out. And all on public land to boot!!!!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Caspr21 (11/3/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *The Blue Hoo (10/31/2008)*
> ...


----------



## Stinky Hooker (Nov 4, 2008)

> *delta dooler (11/1/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *mpmorr (10/31/2008)*If I know you and you are taking on a perosonality because that is funny, I will come down to Auburn and pick your skinny ass up, and throw you into the water the next chance I get. I mean the next chance I get. 24 hours is a very short period of time. That is how long it takes to get there and back (any day of the week). I would be horribly dissapointed if I found out who you are. Nothing personal but it really is.
> ...


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Stinky Hooker (11/4/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *delta dooler (11/1/2008)*
> ...


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

looks like someone might be using 2 names again.... 2 visits and 1 post, hmmmm....


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *ScullsMcNasty (11/4/2008)*looks like someone might be using 2 names again.... 2 visits and 1 post, hmmmm....


That is funny, that is what started the mess between me and Delta, I thought he was the reincarnation of HobbyHoobla. I give up.


----------

